# Late September elk viewing in Pennsylvania (video)



## Windwalker7 (Oct 3, 2014)

This is an awesome place for a mini vacation if you live close by. Went here last week and had several up close encounters with camera in hand


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 4, 2014)

nice vid .one of my customers was just there with their horses and said they were able to ride right up to the elk. where are you in pa? i'm located in york co.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 4, 2014)

We have to kick them off the highway here, darned nuisance.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm from Westmoreland Drove up to see them....Thanks for watching!


----------

